# Confirmation on cherub lights



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

I have 2 lights on my cherub that are not working.

The led on the pump switch isn't coming on, but I'm guessing that light is just to confirm the pump is on.

The second light is the red light below the yellow/orange light that comes on when the machine is heating. I'm not sure if this red light is just for when the water in the tank is low or if it means anything else. A little clarification would be great.

I've have looked online and can't seem to find where to buy the lights.

I'm also not sure if I would need to replace the entire pump rocker switch or if I could open up the assembly and replace the led in there

I appreciate the help I have had from people in this 'sub -thread'

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

All the wiring diagrams and parts list are on fracino website 👍


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

I've got the parts PDF not been able to find the wiring diagram

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

I've looked around on the heavenly PDF witch has the same lights and it just states Amber neon and red neon no further clarification especially on the rocker switch light

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Sorry.

Replace the switch - more economic that messing with it.

Light im sure means heating. As for water empty - i think theres a audioable alarm. Lift the tank a little and you will know.

If you email fracino they will send you the wiring I'm sure - or if you give me a couple of days I'll be able to find it for you. Pretty sure its on the same wiring diagram as the heavenly but ill get back to you


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Sorry.

Replace the switch - more economic that messing with it.

Light im sure means heating. As for water empty - i think theres a audioable alarm. Lift the tank a little and you will know.

If you email fracino they will send you the wiring I'm sure - or if you give me a couple of days I'll be able to find it for you. Pretty sure its on the same wiring diagram as the heavenly but ill get back to you


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Yeh i was wandering if a new switch was just more practical and i get the amber light come on when it's heating up it's just the red light below that because it's not working I'm not sure what it's for but I will give them call see what they say thanks

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

The red bellow comes on for auto fill I believe


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks very much I got InTouch with fracino and am getting a call back tomorrow morning sometime so I will have to have a good chat with them about a few different things and ideas. I'm after getting my hands on the anniversary lid for the water tank and possible the metal, rounded front drip tray as it's slightly bigger. Hopefully say goodbye to water coming off the front of the drip tray fingers crossed they supply these.

Not sure if anyone is interested in hearing what info I get from them I may post what i find out with the spare bits I want and ideas I have had to add a brew pressure gauge and a legit e61 group with out a leaver (if I find a scrap machine I can salvage the part from) and a few other little ideas

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## bangit (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi sam_d

How did you get on?

Is the machine hearing up?

The red light indicates the boiler is on and under neath it is the blue light that indicates the pump is on filling the boiler. My blue light only seems to turn on when the boiler is emptied threw the hot water tap, so you could turn on the machine wait 15 20min (keeping it monitored) have a look at the pressure gauge see if its moved up turn the hot water tap in to a pitcher for afew seconds and see if you hear the pump kick in and the blue light turn on.

Hope that helps


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Not to well with fracino not getting iTouch with anyone very easy. 
Yes the machine heats up n works fine I have a Amber light and below that a red light.
The Amber light comes on when the boiler heats up, I'm guessing the red light should come on when it's auto filling I will include a pic so you can see that's what I see when the boiler is on









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bangit (Mar 14, 2014)

Sam_d said:


> Not to well with fracino not getting iTouch with anyone very easy.
> Yes the machine heats up n works fine I have a Amber light and below that a red light.
> The Amber light comes on when the boiler heats up, I'm guessing the red light should come on when it's auto filling I will include a pic so you can see that's what I see when the boiler is on
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


 Hi @Sam_d apologies for a late reply, how are things going with your cherub? Mine is slightly different it's a oct 2019 model. I have a blue light at the top which lights when the pump would kick in when the boiler needs refilling and the red light at the bottom when the boiler kicks in.


----------

